# Baby with Slow Crop



## Andrew Larson (Sep 27, 2010)

I pulled a baby out of the nest box at two weeks of age on Sunday around noon. I fed it that evening. The next morning the crop still had food in it so I waited untill about 1 to feed it even though there was still a small amount of food in the crop. Last night, there was still a little bit of food in the crop so I fed a small amount of mainly warm water with apple cider vinegar and a tiny bit of food. This morning, there is still food in the crop. 

The food is greenish and watery were at first it was white and solid. The brooder is at the low 90s and the food has all been 102-106. I added a little bit of apple cider vinegar to each meal. What should I do?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Here is some helpful info: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/sour-and-slow-crop-remedies.html You are probably going to have to empty and flush out the crop.

How much are you feeding it per feeding, and how often? Formula temps should be between 104-106 degrees.


----------



## Andrew Larson (Sep 27, 2010)

I am not filling the crop all the way. I was feeding no more than 3 or 4 cc's last night I only gave about 2 cc's of fluid.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Check out the postings by *pknight1120 *there should be some helpful info.


----------



## Andrew Larson (Sep 27, 2010)

I have checked and the baby has lost of few grams. The I fed it a small amount of liquid with apple cider vinegar and forumla this morning and now at about 4, there is still a little in the crop. Though what is in the crop doesnt seem to be very much of a liquid and a little more solid.


----------



## Andrew Larson (Sep 27, 2010)

Could someone post a picture of an empty crop. I think that there is still stuff in there but maybe I just dont know what an empty crop looks like.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Can *you *post some pix's of your baby? Of the crop area, lift up a wing, and off the flank area to see if skintone is normal or dehyrated. Look inside the beak to see if the mouth looks normal or yeast....etc. What does the droppings look like. In other words *more info...*

I don't have any pix's of a flat empty crop. here is an album of babies with problems: http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc331/Mousebirds-and-more/Other birds/Babies in Trouble/

This pix shows an almost completely empty crop.


----------

